# Τα καυτά του Hot Seat



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2014)

Μουδιασμένο ξεκίνημα της νέας βερσιόν (Hot Seat) του «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος» σήμερα στον Σκάι. Ξεπερνώντας τη μικρή λεπτομέρεια ότι ο σωστός τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει δεκαμυριούχος» (αφού το μέγιστο βραβείο είναι 100.000 ευρώ) και το τρακ του παρουσιαστή Γιάννη Ζουγανέλη, ο οποίος αναμφισβήτητα θα βελτιωθεί καθώς θα συντονίζονται όλοι οι συντελεστές καλύτερα, το σόου είχε μεγάλη ασυμμετρία στην προοδευτική δυσκολία αλλά και στη διαμόρφωση κάποιων ερωτήσεων (π.χ. «η ημερομηνία που προκύπτει με αναδιάταξη των αριθμών 5, 4, 3 και 1 δίνει» την Άλωση της Κων/πολης, τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή, Το Σχίσμα των εκκλησιών ή κάτι άλλο του 20ου αιώνα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ήταν απολύτως ανούσια αφού δεν υπήρχε 9 ή 0 στους αριθμούς).

Η τελευταία ερώτηση (για 10.000 επειδή είχε μειωθεί στο μεταξύ το ανώτατο κέρδος) ήταν ένα απίστευτα δύσκολο τερατούργημα («από πού έχει γίνει η βαθύτερη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή στον κόσμο;» ενώ η αμέσως προηγούμενη ερώτηση, στην οποία απάντησε κατά τύχη «σωστά» η παίκτρια φαίνεται να ήταν απλώς λάθος:







καθώς ο ράπερ που συνδέεται με τα Grillz είναι μάλλον ο Paul Wall και όχι ο Bryan Williams...

Για να δούμε τη συνέχεια...


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2014)

*grills*

Grille είναι το κιγκλίδωμα και η προστατευτική μάσκα του αυτοκινήτου (με πιο γνωστή τη μάσκα της Ρολς Ρόις). Η γαλλική γραφή grille γίνεται και grill. Ξεκινώντας απ' αυτή τη σημασία, της «μάσκας», grill(s) είναι επίσης η οδοντοστοιχία στην αμερικάνικη αργκό και, σύμφωνα με τη μόδα των ράπερ, η διαμαντένια οδοντοστοιχία, αυτό το ακαλαίσθητο αξεσουάρ με το οποίο κάποιοι μοστράρουν τα λεφτά τους και την κακογουστιά τους.

Κορυφαίος δημιουργός αυτής της μόδας είναι ο ράπερ Paul Wall. _Grillz_, με αυτή την (αν)ορθογραφία, λέγεται ειδικότερα το τραγούδι που τραγουδά η Nelly με τον Paul Wall. 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grill_(jewelry)
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/grill
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=grill
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Wall


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2014)

...
crunchy bling bling


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

Από τα μικροπροβληματάκια του Hot Seat:

Σε ποιο αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο έκανε τις μεταπτυχιακές του σπουδές ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς; 
1. Yale University - 2. Harvard Business School - 3. MIT - 4. Cambridge University

Το Cambridge University δεν είναι, βέβαια, αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο, και κανονικά οι απαντήσεις δεν πρέπει να ξεφεύγουν από τα δεδομένα της ερώτησης. Όσο για τη σωστή απάντηση, είναι Harvard University. Το Harvard Business School είναι σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου του Χάρβαρντ.

Μα γιατί δεν γράφετε τις ερωτήσεις στα ελληνικά, να μην ταλαιπωρείτε τον κ. Ζουγανέλη;

1. Στο Γέιλ 2. Στο Χάρβαρντ 3. Στο Μπράουν 4. Στο Κορνέλ. Το ΜΙΤ (Τεχνολογικό Ινστιτούτο της Μασαχουσέτης) δεν χωράει ολογράφως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2014)

Σ' αυτή τη νέα έκδοση του Εκατομμυριούχου, το Hot Seat στον Σκάι, οι ερωτήσεις που βάζουν όταν δεν θέλουν να δώσουν πολλά λεφτά στους παίκτες δεν είναι απλώς δύσκολες αλλά είναι απίθανες, τραβηγμένες από τα μαλλιά και παντελώς αδιάφορες. Μερικές φορές είναι και δυσεξήγητες, σαν τη σημερινή:

*Αν όλοι οι ωκεανοί ενώνονταν σε μία σταγόνα νερού, αυτή θα είχε πλάτος (α) 1.273 χλμ, (β) 1.371 χλμ, (γ) 1.482 χλμ ή (δ) 1.596 χλμ;*

Η σωστή απάντηση είναι η δεύτερη: 1.371 χιλιόμετρα. Ενώ σταυροκοπιόμουν προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς ρωτάει, έψαξα με το 1.371 και βρήκα την πληροφορία μόνο σε σελίδα του βιβλίου με τα ρεκόρ Guinness:

*If all the oceans were combined into a single drop of water, it would be 1,371 km wide.*
http://books.google.gr/books?id=rBd4BAAAQBAJ&pg=PT31#v=onepage&q&f=false

Έπειτα κατάλαβα το πρόβλημά μου. Εγώ φαντάζομαι τις σταγόνες περίπου σαν τη σταγόνα της εικόνας. Οι Γκίνες μπορεί να τη θέλουν σφαιρική, με *διάμετρο* 1.371 χιλιόμετρα. Πολύτιμη πληροφορία... (Για σύγκριση, πάντως, η διάμετρος της Γης είναι περίπου 12.735 χιλιόμετρα.)









ΥΓ. Να μια πιο ωραία παρουσίαση του θέματος:
http://water.usgs.gov/edu/earthhowmuch.html

Εκεί βέβαια μιλάει σωστά για σφαίρα και διάμετρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2014)

Η εκπομπή είναι σκέτη απογοήτευση. Έχω παρακολουθήσει εκπομπές Εκατομμυριούχων σε τρεις χώρες (χώρια τα δείγματα από άλλες χώρες στο διαδίκτυο), είναι η χειρότερη από όλες. Κακή σκηνοθεσία (π.χ. καμία παροχή πρόσθετων πληροφοριών στον παρουσιαστή για να κάνει κουβεντούλα ουσίας με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκάζεται σε ακκισμούς και κρύα αστεία), παράλογοι χρόνοι αναμονής για την απάντηση (αλλού βάζουν τουλάχιστον τηλεφωνικό κουίζ με την ίδια ερώτηση και εισπράττουν και κανένα έξτρα έσοδο).

Οι ερωτήσεις κακοδιαλεγμένες και μερικές φορές ασαφείς, οι απαντήσεις άλλες φορές απίστευτα παραπλανητικές και άλλες φορές σερβιρισμένες στο πιάτο. Το είδα δυο εβδομάδες περιμένοντας να στρώσει αλλά δεν... Αν στρώσει, ας ενημερώσει κάποιος να ξαναδοκιμάσω (αλλά δεν το βλέπω)...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2014)

Οι σταγόνες σχηματίζονται εξαιτίας της δύναμης που ονομάζουμε _επιφανειακή τάση_ (surface tension), δεν γίνεται να σχηματιστεί τόσο μεγάλη σταγόνα, υπάρχει ένα όριο πέρα από το οποίο η επιφανειακή τάση γίνεται λιγότερο κυρίαρχη από άλλες δυνάμεις. Η σωστή διατύπωση θα έπρεπε να ήταν:

*Αν ενώναμε τους ωκεανούς της Γης σε μια υδάτινη σφαίρα, αυτή θα είχε διάμετρο...*

Ουσιαστικά είναι ένα μαθηματικό πρόβλημα που μπορείς να λύσεις αν ξέρεις το μέσο ωκεάνειο βάθος (το ότι καλύπτουν το 71% της επιφάνειας του πλανήτη είναι νομίζω γνωστό στους πάντες). Αυτό σού δίνει τον όγκο. Είναι μια μάλον απίθανη πληροφορία για να την θυμάται κανείς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2014)

Με γρήγορη πράξη βρήκα προ ημερών την απάντηση στην ερώτηση για τη μέση απόσταση της Γης από τον Ήλιο, επειδή ξέρω την ταχύτητα του φωτός και ότι κάνει 8 λεπτά να φτάσει από τον Ήλιο στη Γη. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβαινα να κάνω την πράξη στις συνθήκες πίεσης που υπάρχουν στο γύρισμα, δεδομένου ότι τώρα στο τρίτο στάδιο των ερωτήσεων δίνουν 45 δευτερόλεπτα στους παίκτες. 

Από την άλλη, με συγκίνησε η ακρίβεια της πληροφορίας από τα Γκίνες: 1.371 χιλιόμετρα. Με τα παγόβουνα ή χωρίς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με γρήγορη πράξη βρήκα προ ημερών την απάντηση στην ερώτηση για τη μέση απόσταση της Γης από τον Ήλιο, επειδή ξέρω την ταχύτητα του φωτός και ότι κάνει 8 λεπτά να φτάσει από τον Ήλιο στη Γη. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβαινα να κάνω την πράξη στις συνθήκες πίεσης που υπάρχουν στο γύρισμα, δεδομένου ότι τώρα στο τρίτο στάδιο των ερωτήσεων δίνουν 45 δευτερόλεπτα στους παίκτες.
> 
> Από την άλλη, με συγκίνησε η ακρίβεια της πληροφορίας από τα Γκίνες: 1.371 χιλιόμετρα. Με τα παγόβουνα ή χωρίς;



Η μέση απόσταση Ηλίου-Γης δεν είναι απίθανη πληροφορία. Εγώ θυμάμαι τις μέσες αποστάσεις όλων των πλανητών αλλά αυτό ίσως είναι πιο εξεζητημένο. Καλά, αυτό του Γκίνες είναι μούφα ολκής. Βαριέμαι να εξηγώ για ποιους 15 λόγους είναι αδύνατον να υπολογιστεί με τόση ακρίβεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2014)

Μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα στραβά του Hot Seat του Σκάι, σήμερα είχαμε και την άκλιτη γενική "(η Ολυμπιάδα) του Πεκίνο". Ε, όχι, βρε παιδιά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
A fusty nut with no kernel. I do desire we may be better strangers.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> παράλογοι χρόνοι αναμονής για την απάντηση (αλλού βάζουν τουλάχιστον τηλεφωνικό κουίζ με την ίδια ερώτηση και εισπράττουν και κανένα έξτρα έσοδο).



Μια πολύ σημαντική διαφορά του Hot Seat από τον κλασικό Εκατομμυριούχο είναι το χρονικό όριο που έχει μπει τώρα: πρέπει να δώσεις απάντηση σε 15, 30 ή 45 δευτερόλεπτα, ανάλογα με το στάδιο του παιχνιδιού (κανονικά θα ήταν ανάλογα με τη δυσκολία των ερωτήσεων, αλλά δεν τηρείται η κλιμάκωση της δυσκολίας των ερωτήσεων —μπορεί για δωδέκατη ερώτηση να ρωτήσουν τι σημαίνει «τηράω» ή σε ποια ταινία ακούγεται το «Hasta la vista, baby»— αλλά μπορώ να καταλάβω τις σκοπιμότητες). 

Εκεί λοιπόν που το νέο φορμάτ επιδιώκει ένα παιχνίδι πιο γρήγορο και ζωηρό, η ελληνική βερσιόν τραβάει το χρόνο από τα κάπου 25 λεπτά το πολύ (που διαρκεί η πρωτότυπη αυστραλιανή εκδοχή) σε 40-45 λεπτά για την ελληνική. Αυτά τα παραπάνω 20 λεπτά πρέπει να γεμίσουν με φλυαρίες.

Δίνω ένα βιντεάκι από το ξένο παιχνίδι για παράδειγμα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2014)

Μπορούσαν να παίζουν δύο 25λεπτα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2014)

Αυτό όμως θα σήμαινε περισσότερες ερωτήσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2014)

Και πού να βρουν διπλάσιες ερωτήσεις οι άνθρωποι που τα θαλασσώνουν μ' αυτές που έχουν τώρα...

Επίσης, παρατήρησα ότι ο Ζουγανέλης, που γενικά μπορεί να είναι απολαυστικός όταν ερμηνεύει ρόλους με σενάριο, δεν έχει τα προσόντα για να κάνει αυτοσχεδιασμό. Ίσως, κακώς, από τον Ζουγανέλη περιμένουμε (;) να βγάζει γέλιο. Όταν παρουσίαζε ο Σπ. Παπαδόπουλος τον "Εκατομμυριούχο" ήταν πνευματώδης αλλά σοβαρός, και τα κατάφερνε μια χαρά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Εγώ κάνω κάτι καλύτερο: Ακούω ειδήσεις εκείνη την ώρα, από την ιστοσελίδα WebTV του Mega — κυριολεκτικά «ακούω», σπάνια κοιτάζω. Στην ίδια οθόνη του υπολογιστή προβάλλεται (από TV-Tuner) το Hot Seat, αλλά χωρίς ήχο: εκεί βλέπω τις ερωτήσεις και τις εκφράσεις, αλλά γλιτώνω τα υπόλοιπα περιτυλίγματα και παραγεμίσματα. Στην κεντρική οθόνη κάνω τη δουλειά μου: τρία πράγματα ταυτόχρονα, έτσι μόνο μπορεί να βγει η μέρα...

Πραγματικά, λοιπόν, δεν έχω αντικειμενική άποψη για το πόσο καλός είναι ο Ζουγανέλης στο ρόλο του. Ωστόσο, ο ρόλος του παρουσιαστή του παιχνιδιού δεν είναι να γεμίζει τεράστια κενά. Θα ήταν πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικός αν έκανε το παιχνίδι πιο γρήγορο. Δεν πιστεύω ότι αντέχουν οι θεατές δύο γύρους την ημέρα: ένας και να κρατάει κάπως λιγότερο ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερη λύση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Τσουρουφλίστηκα. Μόλις μάθαμε ότι η λέξη Αμαζόνα σημαίνει «χωρίς στήθος». Δεν ξέρω σε ποια παρετυμολογική πηγή το βρήκαν αυτό, αλλά, όπως γίνεται σαφές και από το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, ίσως να σημαίνει «πολεμιστές», ενώ η αναγωγή σε στερητικό _α_- και _μαζός_ «μαστός» βασίζεται στο θρύλο ότι έκοβαν τον δεξιό μαστό τους για να τοξεύουν πιο άνετα, και είναι παρετυμολογία.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazons#Etymology
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...games-herodotus-ice-princess-tattoo-cannabis/


----------



## rogne (Nov 20, 2014)

Φαντάζομαι, είτε "το βρήκε" ο παίχτης/η παίχτρια είτε όχι, αυτό έχει συνέπειες, στον ίδιο/στην ίδια ή στους άλλους παίχτες, σωστά; Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα τα γλιτώσουν τα δικαστήρια αν συνεχίσουν έτσι...


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Μπα, δεν παίζονται σοβαρά ποσά για να σκεφτεί κανείς τα δικαστήρια. Στα δικαστήρια είχε προσφύγει ένας μόνο παίκτης που είχε χάσει στα 50 εκατομμύρια (δραχμές) (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εδώ ο παίκτης απάντησε αυτό που ήθελαν, οπότε το όλο ζήτημα γίνεται ένα τεράστιο ιστορικό «εάν». Το αστείο είναι ότι μια από τις επιλογές έλεγε «πολεμίστρια».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2014)

Διασταύρωση πηγών κάνουν από το defencenet;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Μια ερώτηση που μου άρεσε στο χτεσινό Hot Seat ζητούσε από τον παίκτη να πει το άθροισμα όλων των αριθμών μιας ρουλέτας (να διαλέξει από τα (α) 567, (β) 666, (γ) 777, (δ) 876). 

A legend says that François Blanc supposedly bargained with the devil to obtain the secrets of roulette. The legend is based on the fact that the sum of all the numbers on the roulette wheel (from 1 to 36) is 666, which is the "Number of the Beast".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/666_(number)

Πάλι μπορείς να βρεις την απάντηση αν έχεις ψυχραιμία. Δεν μπορείς να προλάβεις να αθροίσεις ένα ένα τα 36 νούμερα, αλλά μπορείς να πολλαπλασιάσεις τον μέσο όρο τους, το 18 δηλαδή (το 18,5, για την ακρίβεια), με το 36. Και, αν είναι κι αυτό δύσκολο, κάτι σαν το 20 χ 35 θα σε πάει κοντά στη σωστή απάντηση.

Αλλά θέλατε άλλη απόδειξη για το ότι η ρουλέτα είναι παιχνίδι του διαβόλου; :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2014)

Μερικοί μπορεί να θυμόντουσαν το ν (ν+1)/2, δηλ. 36 * 37 /2, 18 * 37. Αλλά το βασικό είναι, όπως λες, να έχεις την ψυχραιμία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Προσπάθησε και ο παίκτης να θυμηθεί τον τύπο. Εγώ δεν έχασα ώρα να προσπαθήσω, αποκλειόταν να τον θυμηθώ. Φαίνεται όμως ότι και ο παίκτης (που βρήκε τη σωστή απάντηση) τα βόλεψε με κάποια λύση μπακαλικής (η οποία βέβαια δεν εξυπηρετεί αν δεν έχεις επιλογές).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορείς να προλάβεις να αθροίσεις ένα ένα τα 36 νούμερα, αλλά μπορείς να πολλαπλασιάσεις τον μέσο όρο τους, το 18 δηλαδή (το 18,5, για την ακρίβεια), με το 36.


Μα αυτός είναι ο τύπος... :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα αυτός είναι ο τύπος... :)


Ναι, αλλά τον ξανάφτιαξα τον τροχό γιατί δεν θυμόμουν πώς μου είχαν πει ότι φτιάχνεται... (The story of my life)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2014)

Μπορεί να μην τον διδαχθήκατε στο σχολείο. Κάνατε σειρές τότε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να μην τον διδαχθήκατε στο σχολείο. Κάνατε σειρές τότε;


Μέχρι και τα μοντέρνα μαθηματικά πρόλαβα (αν και δεν καταλάβαινα το λόγο που μας τα διδάσκανε — μου ήταν αδύνατο να καταλάβω την πρακτική εφαρμογή τους, τόσο θεωρητικά μού φαίνονταν). Αλλά σειρές, κάναμε. Μέχρι την τετάρτη γυμνασίου (σημερινή πρώτη λυκείου) έκανα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα στους συμμαθητές μου. Μετά ήρθε η... καταστροφή (ή, τέλος πάντων, η... στροφή, των 180 μοιρών).


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Εγώ είμαι κάπου ανάμεσα στον Νίκελ και τον Ελληγενή στα σχολικά και θυμάμαι ότι ακολουθίες κάναμε. 
Τώρα, ποια είναι τα μοντέρνα μαθηματικά του Νίκελ δεν ξέρω. Όλα παλιά μου φαίνονται.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2014)

Χριστός κι Απόστολος! "Της λέξεως"; Ούτε εμείς που διδαχτήκαμε μόνο καθαρεύουσα στο σχολείο δεν λέμε "της λέξεως"! Τι δεινόσαυροι είναι αυτοί που γράφουν τις ερωτήσεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2014)

Πολύ καυτό, από το σημερινό επεισόδιο:

Ερώτηση:
*Ποιο πέτρωμα επιπλέει για μήνες στο νερό; *
Επιλογές:
*(α) Βασάλτης (β) Κίσηρη (γ) Οψιδιανός (δ) Ρυόλιθος*

Ο παίκτης, για κάποιο λόγο, διαλέγει τον ρυόλιθο. Ο Ζουγανέλης εξηγεί ότι η σωστή απάντηση είναι το πέτρωμα που ξέρουμε σαν ελαφρόπετρα. Και μετά πρασινίζει (σαν σωστή απάντηση) ο... βασάλτης. Και, καλά, κάποιος είχε πατήσει το λάθος γράμμα για την απάντηση. Μα δεν υπήρχε ένας άνθρωπος στο στούντιο να φωνάξει ότι *κίσηρη *είναι η ελαφρόπετρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2014)

Βασάλτης και να επιπλέει στο νερό δύσκολο. Αλλά μιας και το αναφέραμε, ας πούμε και το ενδιαφέρον, ότι ο _βασάλτης_ έχει ριζική λέξη την _βάσανο_. Πρόκειται για λάθος αντιγραφή της λέξης _βασανίτης_, μέσω λατινικών, όπου το_ basanites_ έγινε _basaltes_. Κάπου πρόσφατα είχαμε κι ένα νήμα με λέξεις που προέκυψαν από λάθη. Μάλιστα η ίδια η λέξη βάσανος αναφερόταν αρχικά σε πέτρα. Όπως λέει το ΛΚΝ: σκληρή πέτρα για έλεγχο των μετάλλων. Από εκεί έγινε η μετατόπιση της έννοιας προς το δοκιμασία/διαδικασία/κριτήριο. Η απώτερη προέλευση της λέξης είναι αιγυπτιακή (_bauhun_, κατά το etymonline_)_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2014)

Έλειπα χτες και δεν είδα καθόλου τηλεόραση. Κάτι από Hot Seat πρόλαβε και είδε ωστόσο ο Σαραντάκος, που γράφει στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του:

Πρόλαβα να ακούσω μόλις την τελευταία ερώτηση, που κι αυτή είχε γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, καθώς ο παίχτης κλήθηκε να συμπληρώσει «τη φράση του Ξενοφώντα "λίθοι και πλίνθοι και κέραμοι ατάκτως…".»

Οι επιλογές που δίνονταν ήταν: Α. εριμμένοι Β. εριμένα Γ. ερριμμένα Δ. ερριμένα.

Ο παίχτης διάλεξε το Α, και έχασε. Το σωστό είναι το Γ, που είναι και η μόνη σωστά ορθογραφημένη (στα αρχαία) λέξη.

Δυο παρατηρήσεις εδώ.
– Η πρώτη, ότι η εκπομπή χάνει τηλεοπτικό χρόνο με καθυστερήσεις στην ανακοίνωση της σωστής απάντησης, που θα μπορούσε να τον αξιοποιεί αλλιώς — ας πούμε, να πληροφορήσει ο παρουσιαστής το κοινό ότι στα αρχαία οι λέξεις αυτές δεν είχαν όλες το ίδιο γένος και γι' αυτό η μετοχή μπαίνει στο ουδέτερο.
– Η δεύτερη παρατήρηση, ότι αυτοί που βάζουν τις ερωτήσεις είναι τσαπατσούληδες. Η φράση του Ξενοφώντα δεν είναι όπως την παραθέσανε, αλλά «λίθοι τε και πλίνθοι και ξύλα και κέραμος». Η ερώτηση σωστά διατυπωμένη έπρεπε να είναι «παροιμιακή φράση», όχι «φράση του Ξενοφώντα».
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/11/29/meze-144/


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2014)

Βάλε όμως μπρε και το δικό μας για το θέμα! :)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2180


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ζαπάροντας έπεσα σήμερα πάνω στο Hot Seat και διαπίστωσα ότι είναι BLR. Ο Ζουγανέλλης αφηγείται το επόμενο ανέκδοτο (και απορώ πώς δεν του έπεσαν οι προβολείς στο κεφάλι, αλλά και γιατί δεν το έκοψαν στο μοντάζ):

Συζητούν Κύπριος και Κρητικός. Λέει ο Κύπριος (με δήθεν προφορά που μιμείται ο Ζουγ.):
-- Αν είχαμε εμείς την Κρήτη, θα είχε διπλάσιο τουρισμό, πολλαπλάσιο εμπόριο γραβιέρας, τα αεροδρόμια θα δούλευαν διπλάσια κλπ
Απαντάει ο Κρητικός:
-- Αν είχαμε εμείς την Κύπρο, θα την είχαμε όλη...

Χειροκρότημα από το ακροατήριο. Γι' αυτή την αθλιότητα.

Απίστευτο χάλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι αυτός που επινόησε το ανέκδοτο ήθελε να τονίσει την φημισμένη λεβεντιά των Κρητικών, χωρίς να συνειδητοποιεί για ποιους είναι προσβλητικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2015)

Εκπομπή της 7/1/2015, πρώτη ερώτηση:

*Πότε χρησιμοποιείται η έκφραση «βούτυρο στο ψωμί μου»;
Α: Για κάτι εύκολο
Β: Για κάτι επικερδές
Γ: Για κάτι καθημερινό
Δ: Για κάτι ενδιαφέρον*

Απάντηση: «Για κάτι εύκολο». Δεν νομίζω. Περισσότερο ταιριάζει το «κάτι επικερδές», αφού κάτι που είναι «βούτυρο στο ψωμί κάποιου» τον διευκολύνει, δεν είναι εύκολο το ίδιο. Τι λένε τα λεξικά:


*βούτυρο στο ψωμί / στη φέτα κάποιου*, ενίσχυση της θέσης, των επιχειρημάτων κάποιου: _Αυτό είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί της δεξιάς / της αριστεράς / της αντίδρασης._ (ΛΚΝ)
*βάζω βούτυρο στο ψωμί κάποιου* διευκολύνω το έργο κάποιου (ΛΝΕΓ)
*βούτυρο στο ψωμί *(μτφ.): για καθετί που ενισχύει κάποιον ή κάτι, που αποβαίνει προς όφελός του: _Ρυθμίσεις που αποτελούν βούτυρο στο ψωμί των εμπόρων/των πολυεθνικών._ (ΧΛΝΓ)


----------



## sarant (Jan 8, 2015)

Έχω τη φριχτή υποψία πως επηρεάστηκαν από τα αγγλικά (like a hot knife in butter) ή τα γαλλικά (comme dans du beurre= πανεύκολα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2015)

Μιας και το αναφέρεις, έχω πετύχει κάνα-δυο φορές σε υπότιτλους να μεταφράζεται "βούτυρο στο ψωμί μου" το "piece of cake" και καράφλιασα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Η εξήγηση που έδωσε ο Ζουγανέλλης είχε και παράδειγμα: «Αυτή η ερώτηση ήταν βούτυρο στο ψωμί σου, δηλαδή πολύ εύκολη». Έχω τη φρικτή υποψία ότι, αν ρωτήσουμε μερικούς φίλους μας, αν κοιτάξουμε και κάποιες διαδικτυακές χρήσεις, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι κάποιοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν την έκφραση έτσι που την έχουν τα λεξικά αλλά κάπως αλλιώς, ίσως όπως μπορεί να φανταστεί ο κάθε ομιλητής το ρόλο που παίζει το βούτυρο στο ψωμί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2015)

Μωρέ μπράβο! Να είναι βιολόγος που κάνει μεταπτυχιακό και να μην ξέρει ότι η αορτή δεν στέλνει αίμα στους πνεύμονες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Πάλι στραβά πατήσανε τα κουμπιά στο Hot Seat. Η ερώτηση:

Ο boomman είναι ο ηχολήπτης σε ένα γύρισμα. Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει η λέξη στα ελληνικά;
Α. άντρας-κατάρτι
Β. άντρας-καμηλοπάρδαλη
Γ. άντρας-κυπαρίσσι
Δ. άντρας-ουρανοξύστης

Ο πρώτος παίκτης πήγε πάσο και ο παίκτης που πήρε τη θέση του απάντησε «Α. άντρας-κατάρτι». «Κι εγώ αυτό θα απαντούσα», είπε ο Ζουγανέλλης. ‘Όταν είδε ότι η σωστή απάντηση που έδωσε το μηχάνημα ήταν η Β, εκάμφθη: «Για να το λένε εδώ, σημαίνει ότι έχουν απολύτως δίκιο». Όχι, όχι τόση σιγουριά. Μέτρα λάθη:

Ο boomman γράφεται έτσι ελληνικά. Στα αγγλικά προτιμούν *boom operator* τώρα και boom man παλιότερα. Η *μπούμα* είναι ο βραχίονας του γερανού και *μπουμ* (*boom*) είναι το κοντάρι με το μικρόφωνο στην άκρη. Το slang.gr έχει λήμμα για το μπουμ. 

Τι σημαίνει λοιπόν boomman στα ελληνικά; Μα σημαίνει ηχολήπτης, χειριστής του μπουμ, χειριστής του κονταριού του μικροφώνου.
Υποψιάζομαι πάντως ότι στο παιχνίδι θα ήθελαν την πρώτη απάντηση, επειδή boom είναι (δείτε την εικόνα στη Wikipedia) «η ξύλινη οριζόντια δοκός πάνω στην οποία δένεται το κάτω μέρος του τραπεζοειδούς ιστίου». Το οριζόντιο αυτό δοκάρι στα ελληνικά λέγεται *κέρκος* ή *ράντα* και το *πανί* που το κάτω μέρος του δένεται στη ράντα λέγεται *μπούμα*.
http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102&Itemid=483&lang=el

Καμηλοπάρδαλη δεν βλέπω…



Η επόμενη ερώτηση ήταν για τα παιδιά του δημοτικού, απ' αυτές που μπερδεύουν τους μεγάλους:
*Πόσες οκτάδες έχουν δύο ντουζίνες;*

Ο παίκτης που ρωτήθηκε (σύμβουλος επιχειρήσεων — όχι σε οικονομικά θέματα, ελπίζω) πήγε πάσο, ενώ η παίκτρια που τον διαδέχτηκε στην καυτή καρέκλα δεν πρόλαβε να απαντήσει στα 45 δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η επόμενη ερώτηση ήταν για τα παιδιά του δημοτικού, απ' αυτές που μπερδεύουν τους μεγάλους:
> *Πόσες οκτάδες έχουν δύο ντουζίνες;*
> 
> Ο παίκτης που ρωτήθηκε (σύμβουλος επιχειρήσεων — όχι σε οικονομικά θέματα, ελπίζω) πήγε πάσο, ενώ η παίκτρια που τον διαδέχτηκε στην καυτή καρέκλα δεν πρόλαβε να απαντήσει στα 45 δευτερόλεπτα.



Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να ακούσω συμβουλές για τίποτα από κάποιον που δεν μπορεί να υπολογίσει πόσο κάνει 2 + 2.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2015)

45 δευτερόλεπτα; Εγώ το απαντησα μεσα μου ενώ το διαβαζα. Άντε να βάλουμε και 30 δευτερόλεπτα τρακ. Αλλά 45;;;;;;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2015)

Στη σημερινή εκπομπή του Hot Seat η τελευταία ερώτηση ήταν:

*Ποιο «ρόδο» ήταν αντιστασιακή οργάνωση που έδρασε στη ναζιστική Γερμανία από το 1942 ως το 1943, εναντίον του καθεστώτος;*

Και ο Γιάννης Ζουγανέλης συμπλήρωσε την ερώτηση λέγοντας:

«Για να θυμόμαστε ότι η Γερμανία ήταν ναζιστική εκ πεποιθήσεως.»

Είπε και διάφορα άλλα όταν ο παίκτης έδωσε τη (λάθος) απάντηση, ίσως προσπαθώντας να μπαλώσει την κοτσάνα του. Υπεύθυνος πλατό δεν υπήρχε να σταματήσει το γύρισμα; Να του πει να περιορίσει τα καραγκιοζιλίκια του στις τραγουδιστικές του επιδόσεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2015)

Μέχρι τώρα έβλεπα την εκπομπή, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο Ζουγανέλης είναι ανεπαρκέστατος ως παρουσιαστής, για να βλέπω σε πόσες ερωτήσεις ξέρω την απάντηση. Μετά από το σημερινό, διαγράφηκε ο κ. Ζουγανέλης από τους ανθρώπους που ανέχομαι να βλέπω στην τηλεόραση. 

Το "ναζιστική εκ πεποιθήσεως" το συμπλήρωσε λέγοντας "Στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ιστορίας της ήταν ναζιστική, αλλά υπήρχε και αυτή η αντιστασιακή οργάνωση..."


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Το "ναζιστική εκ πεποιθήσεως" το συμπλήρωσε λέγοντας "Στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ιστορίας της ήταν ναζιστική, αλλά υπήρχε και αυτή η αντιστασιακή οργάνωση..."



Δηλαδή ήταν και προ του ναζισμού ναζιστές, ε; Πώς γινόταν αυτό, με χρονομηχανή;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2015)

Για την ακρίβεια: Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβε την κοτσάνα που είπε (νομίζοντας ίσως ότι έκανε αντίσταση κι αυτός) ή του ψιθύρισαν κάτι από το κοντρόλ, αλλά, προτού δώσει τη σωστή απάντηση, ψέλλισε τα παρακάτω κατατοπιστικά (μέρος του παιχνιδιού γνώσεων κι αυτά…):

Είναι της πρόσφατης ιστορίας μας. Οι Γερμανοί, παρότι ήταν ναζιστές κατά το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της ζωής τους και υπάρχουν ακόμα και τώρα, όπως παντού δηλαδή, δεν θέλω πω τίποτα για τον λαό αυτόν, είχαν όμως δημιουργήσει πάρα πολλές αντιστασιακές οργανώσεις κατά τη διάρκεια όλης της επικράτησης της χυδαίας αυτής προσωπικότητας, του Χίτλερ, που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που διαβάζουν ακόμα τις λογικές του. 
Αν είχες δει την ταινία «Οι τελευταίες μέρες της Σόφι Σολ»… 

Υπόδειγμα λόγου με συνοχή και πλούσιο ενημερωτικό περιεχόμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2015)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι θα πει ακριβώς "ναζιστική εκ πεποιθήσεως" γιατί δεν το έχω καταλάβει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2015)

Εννοεί ότι οι Γερμανοί θα εκλέγανε τον Χίτλερ με 99.99% αν είχαν γίνει ελεύθερες εκλογές στη Γερμανία μετά το 1933.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2015)

Μιλάμε για κατάπτυστο παραλήρημα ενός ανθρώπου που τόσες εβδομάδες που τον παρακολουθώ αποδεικνύει ότι είναι εντελώς αμόρφωτος, ανέμπνευστος και γενικά ακατάλληλος για να παρουσιάζει παιχνίδι γνώσεων. Ο τρόπος που συλλαβίζει όταν προσπαθεί να διαβάσει τα ξένα ονόματα σού δημιουργεί άγχος, σου έρχεται να ξεφωνίσεις, "Πες το επιτέλους!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εννοεί ότι οι Γερμανοί θα εκλέγανε τον Χίτλερ με 99.99% αν είχαν γίνει ελεύθερες εκλογές στη Γερμανία μετά το 1933.



Α, μάλιστα. Δηλαδή τον Χίτλερ απλά τον περίμεναν· από πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να ξαναδηλώσω ότι παρακολουθώ την εκπομπή με κατεβασμένο τον ήχο: προτιμώ να ακούω ειδήσεις. Έτσι δεν θα είχα πληγώσει τα αφτιά μου αν δεν μου έλεγαν για το σχόλιο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2015)

Τότε γιατί την παρακολουθείς; Για το οπτικό-μη-ακουστικό θέαμα;

Και επειδή ανέφερε τις προφορές η Άλεξ, είχα δει διαφήμιση της εκπομπής τα Χριστούγεννα στο Ελλάντα και μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση η προφορά του παρουσιαστή για τον τίτλο της εκπομπής. Χότσιτ. Μία λέξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τότε γιατί την παρακολουθείς; Για το οπτικό-μη-ακουστικό θέαμα;
> 
> Και επειδή ανέφερε τις προφορές η Άλεξ, είχα δει διαφήμιση της εκπομπής τα Χριστούγεννα στο Ελλάντα και μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση η προφορά του παρουσιαστή για τον τίτλο της εκπομπής. Χότσιτ. Μία λέξη.



Χότ-σιτ. Όχι χότσιτ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2015)

Όπως μόλις έγραψα, δεν έχω ακούσει να προφέρεται χότσιτ ούτε χοτσίτ. Εκτός κι αν εννοείτε χότ-σιτ και χοτ-σίτ αντίστοιχα. Από την άλλην, προφέρεται -και γράφεται- σαν μια λέξη στα αγγλικά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (τουλάχιστον 20) σε βιντεοπαιχνιδικές χρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση στο σημερινό παιχνίδι ρωτούσε για την αγγλική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου που έχει το προσωνύμιο *The Grecians*. Δίπλα έβαλαν και τη δική τους απόδοση «Οι Ελληνιστές» — λάθος και παραπλανητική, μια και στις εναλλακτικές αναφέρονταν ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες της Οξφόρδης και του Κέμπριτζ. Ένα «Έλληνες» θα έφτανε.

Για την προέλευση του προσωνυμίου:

*Origin of the name 'Grecians'*

In 1908 the club supporters had a vote to adopt a nickname and the old, traditional name for those who lived in St Sidwells won - the name was 'The Grecians'.

There is at least one reference to the name dating from as early as 1669:

"Yesterday, the gardeners and hatters of the number of 300 marched to the works likewise... and this day, 300 Grecians of the Parish of St. Sidwell's... with eight drums, two trumpets, and other sorts of music."

There are several other possible explanations of the origin of the name. One story is that there was a group of kids in St Sidwells who were referred to as the 'Greasy Un's'. A second possible, but unlikely source for the name was a clock that hung outside a jeweller's shop in Sidwell Street, close to the ground, which had the word 'Grecians' engraved or painted on the face.

A third possible source for the name is that it is a corruption of Caerwysc, the Roman name for Exeter. Citizens would have been called Caer Iscuns which became Grecians.

The likeliest explanation is that the local boys of St Sidwell's fought the boys of the city during the annual beating the bounds. The city boys wore blue, the Tory colour and the St Sidwells boys wore the Whig colour, yellow. Because the St Sidwell boys were outside the city wall they were referred to as though they were Greeks outside the walls of Troy. This traditional name was also used in the 19th century, when the plaintiffs in court cases from St Sidwells were referred to as Greeks or Grecians.

There is a Grecian entrance gate at the ground.

http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/em/stjamesp.php


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Ο *πτιλονόρυγχος* (από _πτίλον_ «πούπουλο» + ρύγχος, _Ptilonorhynchus_, satin bowerbird) προσελκύει τα θηλυκά με τη φωλιά του. Ο τύπος τη στολίζει με λογής λογής χρωματιστά αντικείμενα! Αλλά, αμάν με την ορθογραφία σας, φίλτατοι. (Για να μην πω για τη σύνταξη > «Στον κόσμο των πτηνών με ποιον τρόπο προσελκύει τα θηλυκά ο πτιλονόρυγχος;»)


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2015)

Εκτός από Snipper και Immitation, έχασαν την ευκαιρία να γράψουν και theorry...


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2015)

Και τον Γερμανό κύριο Birdmann.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2015)

Διαισθάνομαι ότι, αν η ερώτηση είχε τους ελληνικούς τίτλους των ταινιών, εκτός του ότι θα έδειχνε λιγότερη ξενομανία, θα είχε και λιγότερα ορθογραφικά.

Παιχνίδι της μίμησης - Ελεύθερος σκοπευτής - Η θεωρία των πάντων


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Από την εκπομπή της περασμένης Παρασκευής:







Αν ζητήσεις στο Γουγκλ "Κρις Ίζαακ", θα σου προτείνει το σωστό: 

*Did you mean "Κρις Άιζακ"*


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά αν έγραφαν "Κρις Άιζακ" θα ήταν παιχνιδάκι η απάντηση, ενώ τώρα βλέπεις "Κρις Ίζαακ" και δεν πάει κατευθείαν το μυαλό σου στο Blue Hotel.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2015)

Η σωστή απάντηση δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι _γαλάζιο_;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η σωστή απάντηση δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι _γαλάζιο_;



Γιατί;


----------



## Alfie (May 23, 2015)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι ο μόνος που έχει ενοχληθεί από δύο -ας τα πω διαδικαστικά- του παιχνιδιού.

Το πρώτο μπορώ να το καταλάβω ότι γίνεται για να ανεβαίνει το ποσοστό αποτυχίας ώστε να μην ξεπαραδιαστούν.
Όταν πρόκειται για την τελευταία ερώτηση και όσο ο παίκτης προσπαθεί να συγκεντρωθεί ο ΓΖ παραληρεί, σφυρίζει, τραγουδάει και τελικά δεν ειδοποιεί τον παίκτη ότι τελειώνει ο χρόνος. 

Το δεύτερο, επειδή χτες το βράδυ επαναλήφθηκε, σκέφτηκα να το καταθέσω εδώ.

Τουλάχιστον δύο φορές (αυτές που είχα την ατυχία να πέσω στην εκπομπή) ο ΓΖ καλεί κάποιο ανήλικο από το κοινό -ηλικίας συνήθως κάτω από εφτά- το καθίζει στα γόνατά του και του κάνει διάφορες ερωτήσεις ενώ ταυτόχρονα το χαϊδεύει και ενίοτε του φιλά το κεφάλι.

Σε χώρες σαν την Αγγλία ή τις ΗΠΑ ο ΓΖ θα φορούσε ήδη τις γνωστές πορτοκαλί φόρμες. Εδώ δεν ενοχλείται κανείς;

(Και ελπίζω να μη μου πει κανείς ότι εφόσον οι γονείς του παιδιού κλπ.
Το μόνο που δέχομαι να μου πείτε είναι ότι έχω γίνει γεροπαράξενος και ιδιαίτερα καχύποπτος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, το να αγαπάς τα παιδιά έχει γίνει αυτόματα συνώνυμο της παιδοφιλίας και δεν το έχω καταλάβει; Ο Ζουγανέλης από βρέφος θυμάμαι που έκανε εκπομπές για παιδιά, με παιδιά.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Ζουγανέλλης είναι υπερβολικά διαχυτικός (touchy-feely) για το είδος της εκπομπής. Περιμένω τη μέρα που κάποια παίκτρια θα του πει: «Κοντά τα χέρια σου».


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Ζουγανέλλης είναι υπερβολικά διαχυτικός (touchy-feely) για το είδος της εκπομπής. Περιμένω τη μέρα που κάποια παίκτρια θα του πει: «Κοντά τα χέρια σου».


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Και η διαφήμιση του Σκρατς κάνει έμμεση κριτική στην άλλη εκνευριστική διάσταση που έχουμε αναφέρει...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Αυτήν την διάσταση την έχουν τα περισσότερα τηλεπαιχνίδια.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτήν την διάσταση την έχουν τα περισσότερα τηλεπαιχνίδια.



Αναφερόμουν στα όσα έγραψα στο #12. Αλλά το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει ούτε σαν γενική αρχή. Μεγάλο ποσοστό των τηλεπαιχνιδιών γνώσεων χαρακτηρίζονται από ενίοτε αγχωτική ταχύτητα (βλ. π.χ. _Αδύναμος κρίκος_, από τα πιο πρόσφατα).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Αυτό που αναφέρεις στο #12 έχει να κάνει με την δομή των προγραμμάτων των καναλιών. Κάποτε και τα ελληνικά κανάλια είχαν δομημένο το πρόγραμμά τους έτσι ώστε να προβάλλουν 20-25λεπτες εκπομπές και να χωράνε τις διαφημίσεις τους στα ημίωρα τεμάχια. Αργότερα άλλαξαν δομή και τα περισσότερα προγράμματα έγιναν 40-50λεπτα (ακόμη και οι κλασικές κωμωδίες καταστάσεων). Απ' αυτήν την ασθένεια πάσχει το ελληνικό hotseat. Πάντως μπορώ να αναφέρω πολλά παραδείγματα παιχνιδιών που στηρίζονται στο ατέλειωτο τρενάρισμα, σε ελληνική και ξένη εκδοχή (deal or no deal, x-factor, got talent, κτλ).


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 7, 2015)

Είδα σήμερα τυχαία την τελευταία και κρίσιμη ερώτηση στο Hot Seat:
Λευκή γραμμή χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στην περίπτωση διαχωρισμού:
Α. Εμπόλεμων κρατών
Β. Αθλητικού γηπέδου
Γ. Κοιλιακών μυών
Δ. (δεν το θυμάμαι, ίσως «Δημοσίων εγγράφων»)

Πόσα λάθη στην ίδια ερώτηση; Πρώτον, έχει δύο σωστές απαντήσεις (Β και Γ). Δεύτερον, ακόμα κι αν είχε μία μόνο σωστή απάντηση, το «μόνο» θα περίσσευε. Τρίτον, η λευκή γραμμή των κοιλιακών μυών δεν «χρησιμοποιείται», είναι απλά μια δομή του σώματος - και δεδομένου ότι ζητούσαν την απάντηση Γ, το «χρησιμοποιείται» ήταν εντελώς παραπλανητικό. Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι είναι ακόμα τόσο χαμηλό το επίπεδο των ερωτήσεών τους - και άρα δεν τους έχουν παραπονεθεί αρκετοί τηλεθεατές ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2015)

Δεν είδα το τεταρτιάτικο — παρακολουθούσα κάτι πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον. Αυτό το «αθλητικού γηπέδου» που μπήκε σαν παγίδα δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπήκε. Δηλαδή τι χρώμα είναι οι γραμμές στο γήπεδο; Όπως έχω απορήσει κι άλλη φορά, γιατί δεν πετάχτηκε κάποιος, από τους παίκτες, από το κοινό, να πει: «Μα πώς αποκλείετε την απάντηση Β;»


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι είναι ακόμα τόσο χαμηλό το επίπεδο των ερωτήσεών τους - και άρα δεν τους έχουν παραπονεθεί αρκετοί τηλεθεατές ακόμα.


Η δομή αυτού του παιχνιδιού είναι τέτοια που καταντά παιχνίδι τζόγου, όχι γνώσεων. Πρώτον, είναι ανακατεμένες οι εύκολες με τις απίθανα δύσκολες ερωτήσεις και δεύτερον, είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα τύχης, όταν έρθει η σειρά σου, αν θα σου επιτραπεί να πας πάσο σε μια ερώτηση ή πρέπει να απαντήσεις στην εντελώς απίθανη ερώτηση που απέφυγε ο προηγούμενος.
Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που κανένας δεν ασχολείται πραγματικά με το αν οι ερωτήσεις και οι απαντήσεις είναι σωστά διατυπωμένες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Η δομή αυτού του παιχνιδιού είναι τέτοια που καταντά παιχνίδι τζόγου, όχι γνώσεων.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα δομής ή επιλογής των ερωτήσεων (που θαπρέπει να είναι σωστές, βέβαια). Νομίζω ότι αν η δυσκολία ήταν ομοιόμορφα αυξανόμενη, όπως στο παραδοσιακό παιχνίδι, θα λειτουργούσε και σε αυτή τη μορφή του παιχνιδιού πιο ικανοποιητικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2015)

Έκαναν πάλι το θαύμα τους οι υπεύθυνοι των ερωτήσεων στο Hot Seat. Έβαλαν την εξής ερώτηση:

Σε ποιο σημείο της Εύβοιας είναι οι Ροβιές;
Και είχαν τις εξής απαντήσεις:
Α) Στο βόρειο
Β) Στο νότιο
Γ) Στο δυτικό
Δ) Στο ανατολικό

Μα τουλάχιστον δύο από τις απαντήσεις είναι συγχρόνως σωστές, δεν υπάρχει μόνο μία. Οι Ροβιές είναι στη βορειοδυτική πλευρά της Εύβοιας. Αλλά εντάξει, το έχουν τερματίσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό, δεν περιμένω πλέον να συνειδητοποιούν αν και πώς εκτίθενται στις οθόνες μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, έμαθα ότι οι Ροβιές είναι στο βόρειο κομμάτι της Εύβοιας, από τη μεριά του Ευβοϊκού, δηλαδή τη δυτική.

Προχτές Δευτέρα είχε διάφορες προβληματικές ερωτήσεις, στο όριο της αμφισβήτησης:







Ο μακιάτο είναι «λεκιασμένος». Το γάλα το φανταζόμαστε — δεν δηλώνεται.







Σχεδόν ωμό είναι και το σενιάν. Στις άλλες διαβαθμίσεις θα προτιμούσα «μπλε» («μπλου» είναι για τους Εγγλέζους) και «α πουέν» ή «α πουάν».







Εκείνο το «φίκι» μού θύμισε το «καλό το φίκι φίκι» που μας διαφήμιζαν σε μια περιοχή του Άμστερνταμ. Τη ζελατίνη τη λέμε πια σκέτο άγαρ. Και μάλιστα χωρίς εισαγωγικά. 

Μικρογκρίνιες...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2015)

Ναι, το σωστό είναι "μπλε" όχι "μπλου", αφού βγαίνει από το saignant bleu.

H κακοποίηση των γαλλικών λέξεων από τους Έλληνες που ασχολούνται με τη μαγειρική δεν σταματάει σ' αυτά. Το cordon bleu ονομάζεται ανερυθρίαστα *γκόρντον μπλου σε καταλόγους εστιατορίων. Η δε γκανάς, δηλαδή ganache, ονομάζεται *γκανάζ ακόμα και από τους επαγγελματίες σεφ. Κάτι σαν το douche/ντουζ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Ένα από τα προβλήματα του παρουσιαστή του παιχνιδιού είναι η κακή σχέση με την ξένη κουλτούρα και τις ξένες γλώσσες, οπότε κάθε τόσο δυσκολεύεται να διαβάσει λέξεις των ερωταποκρίσεων γραμμένες σε ξένη γλώσσα. Όπως σ' αυτή την ερώτηση, όπου όλα τα Piazza τα διάβασε «πιάζα». Προφανώς δεν έχει συνδέσει τη λέξη με την _πιάτσα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ένα από τα προβλήματα του παρουσιαστή του παιχνιδιού είναι η κακή σχέση με την ξένη κουλτούρα και τις ξένες γλώσσες, οπότε κάθε τόσο δυσκολεύεται να διαβάσει λέξεις των ερωταποκρίσεων γραμμένες σε ξένη γλώσσα. Όπως σ' αυτή την ερώτηση, όπου όλα τα Piazza τα διάβασε «πιάζα». Προφανώς δεν έχει συνδέσει τη λέξη με την _πιάτσα_.



Χεχε. Δηλαδή, διάβασε «Πιάζα ντι Σπάνγκα»; :devil:


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Χα χα. Τώρα πρόσεξα το ορθογραφικό (ασχολιόμουν με την καταγραφή). Όχι, σωστά το διάβασε. Την πρώτη και την τέταρτη πλατεία ταλαιπώρησε λίγο. Ίσως θα έπρεπε περισσότερα κύρια ονόματα να γράφονται στα ελληνικά, ιδίως αφού είναι γνωστή και η δυσκολία του παρουσιαστή. Πιάτσα Ναβόνα, Πιάτσα ντι Σπάνια, Πιάτσα ντελ Πόπολο, Πιάτσα Μπαρμπερίνι (η σωστή απάντηση — ο παίκτης είχε μόλις επιστρέψει από τη Ρώμη).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2015)

Άσε και τον χειριστή που γράφει τις ερωτήσεις στο κομπιούτερ, χωρίς να τον ελέγχει κανένας αν τις έγραψε σωστά. Η Πιάτσα ντι *Σπάνια *γράφτηκε Πιάτσα ντι *Σπάνγκα*. Και γιατί παρακαλώ έπρεπε να γραφτούν όλες αυτές οι ξένες λέξεις χωρίς μεταγραμματισμό; Επειδή ο μέσος Έλληνας ξέρει να διαβάζει ιταλικά;

Το συμπέρασμα δυστυχώς βγαίνει μόνο του κάθε φορά. Αυτή η εκπομπή μπάζει από παντού.


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2015)

Εντελώς παραπειστική ερώτηση σήμερα: «Αν έχω πέντε πρόβατα, σφάξω τα δύο, πουλήσω το ένα σφαγμένο και φάω το άλλο, πόσα ζωντανά πρόβατα έχω;». Η σωστή απάντηση, κατά την εκπομπή, είναι:



Spoiler



τρία


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2015)

Γιατί όμως τη θεωρείς _παραπειστική_;


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2015)

Γιατί το νόημα κρύβεται στη συντακτική σχέση που συνδέει το «ένα» με το «σφαγμένο»:

Αν πουλήσω το ένα σφαγμένο (= υπάρχουν πολλά σφαγμένα, από τα οποία πουλάω το ένα), ή
Αν πουλήσω το ένα σφαγμένο (= πουλάω κάποιο από τα πέντε συνολικά, «το ένα», και το πουλάω στην κατάσταση του σφαγμένου). 

Αν ζούσαμε σε ένα κόσμο υπερπροσεκτικών γραφιάδων, θα ζητούσε κανείς να φαίνεται η διάκριση από τα κόμματα: 

Αν πουλήσω το ένα σφαγμένο ...
Αν πουλήσω το ένα, σφαγμένο, ...

Κι επειδή είναι ερώτηση κρίσεως, όχι γνώσεων, ο διαγωνιζόμενος βρίσκεται στο έλεος αυτού που διατύπωσε γραπτά την ερώτηση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Αφού τις εκφωνεί τις ερωτήσεις ο παρουσιαστής, το νόημα βγαίνει από τον τονισμό του.


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2015)

Σωθήκαμε από τον τονισμό του Γιάννη, SBE.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2015)

Χαχα... Ο Γιάννης απλώς συλλαβίζει όταν διαβάζει, δεν υπάρχει τονισμός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η διατύπωση είναι σαφής. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού δεν επιτρέπουν, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, αριθμητικά κουίζ, πονηρά τεστ, γρίφους και σπαζοκεφαλιές που δεν είναι τεστ γνώσεων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2015)

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι σαφής η διατύπωση. Ό,τι ρόλο κι αν παίζει το κόμμα, το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι της πρότασης δεν αφήνει χώρο για παρεξήγηση. Λέει "Αν έχω πέντε πρόβατα, σφάξω τα δύο, πουλήσω το ένα σφαγμένο και φάω το άλλο...". Είναι καταφανές ότι αναφέρεται στα δυο σφαγμένα: "πουλήσω το ένα και φάω το άλλο". Δεν μπορεί να πει "και φάω το άλλο" και να μην εννοεί ένα από δύο, άρα ούτε για τρία σφαγμένα θα μπορούσε να μιλάει.

Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι σ' αυτό που λέει ο nickel.


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2015)

Η σημερινή αποθέωση της αλλανταλλίασης: 

Ερώτηση: «Οι Ρωμαίοι στις συναλλαγές τους με τους Γαλάτες τι χρησιμοποιούσαν;». 
Πιθανές απαντήσεις: Σαπούνι, Ορυκτό άλας, Δέρματα, Αποξηραμένα σύκα. 
Σωστή απάντηση: Σαπούνι.

Τι είχαν στο μυαλό τους οι επιμελητές των ερωτήσεων και πώς τους βγήκε η διατύπωση ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω. Οι Γαλάτες είναι γνωστό ότι είχαν αναπτύξει την τεχνολογία κατασκευής του σαπουνιού, αλλά η ερώτηση δεν υπονοεί αυτό. Λέει ότι οι Ρωμαίοι χρησιμοποιούσαν (επί λέξει) σαπούνι στις συναλλαγές τους με τους Γαλάτες. Να εννοεί τάχα ότι πλένονταν με σαπούνι προτού προχωρήσουν σε συναλλαγές; Ποιος ξέρει.

Ο παίκτης έχασε. Εγώ θα τους έκανα μήνυση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να έλεγε η πηγή που τους κίνησε την περιέργεια, αλλά αυτά που βρήκα εγώ είναι ότι το σαπούνι όπως και τη λέξη _sapo_ την πήραν οι Ρωμαίοι από τους Γαλάτες.

Έχει και ο Σαραντάκος σχετική αναφορά σε παλιότερο γραφτό του:

Θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι η λέξη _shampoo_ από την οποία πήραμε το _σαμπουάν _συγγενεύει ετυμολογικά με τη λέξη _σαπούνι_, μια και είναι τρανταχτή η ηχητική ομοιότητα των λέξεων καθώς και η συγγένεια των πραγμάτων, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Για μιαν ακόμα φορά, οι ομοηχίες ξεγελάνε. Το _σαπούνι_, ή μάλλον το ελληνιστικό _σάπων_, όπως και το λατινικό _sapo_, είναι δάνεια από μια γαλατική λέξη, μια και όπως φαίνεται οι Γαλάτες ήταν αυτοί που πρώτοι χρησιμοποίησαν σαπούνι ή μάλλον ένα μίγμα από ξίγκι και στάχτη όπως λέει ο Πλίνιος. (Οι αρχαίοι, όπως και οι Ρωμαίοι, καθαρίζονταν με λάδι). Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, μάλιστα, αυτό το μίγμα οι Γαλάτες δεν το έβαζαν στα μαλλιά τους για να τα καθαρίσουν αλλά για να τα κάνει να στέκονται, όπως η σημερινή λακ. Αλλωστε, στα ελληνιστικά συγγράμματα, ο σάπων έχει χρήση περισσότερο φαρμακευτική –αιώνες μόνο αργότερα άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται για την ατομική καθαριότητα. Άλλωστε και το sapo, αυτό το μίγμα από ξίγκι και στάχτη, οι Γαλάτες για τα μαλλιά τους το χρησιμοποιούσαν και όχι για το σώμα τους –μια ακόμα ομοιότητα με το σαμπουάν, ή το σαμπού ή ίσως, αν δεν ντραπείτε να σας πουν χωριάτη, το σιαμπού.
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/sampou.html


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2015)

Είδα λίγο από το εορταστικό Hot Seat και το έκλεισα. Ήταν πολύ οδυνηρό να βλέπω παιδί ηλικίας 14-15 ετών: 
1) Να μην ξέρει ότι η Ρόδος δεν είναι στις Κυκλάδες, είπε ότι δεν είναι η Πάρος και ο παρουσιαστής τον διόρθωσε για να τον βοηθήσει, και 
2) Στη συνέχεια να πηγαίνει πάσο επειδή δεν μπορούσε να διαλέξει μεταξύ των 4 απαντήσεων τι ακριβώς εφεύρε ο "Μποφόρ" (σύμφωνα με την προφορά που υιοθέτησαν στην εκπομπή, προφανώς για να βοηθήσουν τους νεαρούς παίκτες).

Είναι η σημερινή Ελλάδα μάλλον. Στα παιχνίδια γνώσεων πάνε άνθρωποι χωρίς γνώσεις, αφού στο υπουργείο Παιδείας είναι επικεφαλής ένας αιώνιος φοιτητής.


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Είδα λίγο από το εορταστικό Hot Seat και το έκλεισα. Ήταν πολύ οδυνηρό να βλέπω παιδί ηλικίας 14-15 ετών:
> 1) Να μην ξέρει ότι η Ρόδος δεν είναι στις Κυκλάδες, είπε ότι δεν είναι η Πάρος και ο παρουσιαστής τον διόρθωσε για να τον βοηθήσει, και
> 2) Στη συνέχεια να πηγαίνει πάσο επειδή δεν μπορούσε να διαλέξει μεταξύ των 4 απαντήσεων τι ακριβώς εφεύρε ο "Μποφόρ" (σύμφωνα με την προφορά που υιοθέτησαν στην εκπομπή, προφανώς για να βοηθήσουν τους νεαρούς παίκτες).
> 
> Είναι η σημερινή Ελλάδα μάλλον. Στα παιχνίδια γνώσεων πάνε άνθρωποι χωρίς γνώσεις, αφού στο υπουργείο Παιδείας είναι επικεφαλής ένας αιώνιος φοιτητής.



Τι εφεύρε ο Μποφόρ; Αν χρησιμοποίησαν αυτό το ρήμα, είναι μάλλον παραπλανητική η ερώτηση, αφού παραπέμπει σε συσκευές, μηχανήματα κτλ.

Από την άλλη, αν η αμάθεια (ή το τρακ) ενός 15χρονου είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό για όλους τους συνομηλίκους του, για τις εγκύκλιες γνώσεις που έχουν αποκτήσει τα σημερινά 15χρονα ο λιγότερο υπεύθυνος είναι ο σημερινός υπουργός.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει το παιχνίδι. Έχει τέσσερις απαντήσεις, πολλαπλή επιλογή. Μία από αυτές ήταν "Κλίμακα ταχύτητας ανέμων". Δεν θυμάμαι αν χρησιμοποίησαν τη λέξη "εφεύρει" ή κάποια άλλη.


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2015)

Το είχα δει παλιά, αλλά μου είναι αντιπαθής ο παρουσιαστής κι έτσι δεν το βλέπω πια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει το παιχνίδι. Έχει τέσσερις απαντήσεις, πολλαπλή επιλογή. Μία από αυτές ήταν "Κλίμακα ταχύτητας ανέμων". Δεν θυμάμαι αν χρησιμοποίησαν τη λέξη "εφεύρει" ή κάποια άλλη.



Ούτε αυτή είναι σωστή απάντηση. Κλίμακα *έντασης *ανέμου είναι. Όχι μόνο οι ταχύτητες που αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε κλίμακα είναι σχετικές και εμπειρικές και δεν είναι καν ίδιες σε διαφορετικά συστήματα*, αλλά δεν είναι καν επινόηση του Μποφόρ· προστέθηκαν στην περιγραφή πολλά χρόνια μετά τον θάνατό του.



* δηλαδή το εύρος σε χμ/ώρα δεν είναι ίδιο με το εύρος σε κόμβους και αμφότερα είναι διαφορετικά από το εύρος σε μίλια/ώρα.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση στο σημερινό παιχνίδι ρωτούσε για την αγγλική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου που έχει το προσωνύμιο *The Grecians*. Δίπλα έβαλαν και τη δική τους απόδοση «Οι Ελληνιστές» — λάθος και παραπλανητική, μια και στις εναλλακτικές αναφέρονταν ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες της Οξφόρδης και του Κέμπριτζ. Ένα «Έλληνες» θα έφτανε.
> 
> Για την προέλευση του προσωνυμίου:
> (...)
> ...



Η ίδια εκδοχή, από οπαδό της Έξετερ:



> I was asked this after Wembley and got this from somewhere on the official site:
> 
> In July 1726 there was a fair on Southernhay in which the Siege of Troy was enacted, and for some not entirely stupid reason, the inhabitants of St Sidwell's (outside the city walls) identified themselves with the attacking Greeks, or Grecians. By 1737 there was already a tradition of football matches between the city dwellers who called themselves the Blues and "the rugged inhabitants of St Sidwell's", who called themselves the Greeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2016)

Ας θυμηθούμε εδώ και τον Γκρέσιαν Ουρν... ;)

Και αυτό *εδώ το σχετικό* (με αφορμή το Γκρέσιαν που χρησιμοποίησε κάποια στιγμή ο Ντάμπγια).


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2016)

Η σημερινή γκάφα : _Ποιον ποταμό της Βόρειας Ελλάδας ονόμαζαν οι Τούρκοι Καρά Σου_; Επιλογή απαντήσεων: Α. Στρυμόνα, Β. Έβρο, Γ. Νέστο, Δ. Αξιό. Η σωστή —κατ’ αυτούς— απάντηση: Α. Στρυμόνα.

Έλα όμως που Καρα Σου ή Καρασού (δηλαδή Μαυρονέρι) ήταν η κοινότερη ονομασία για ποτάμι στα τουρκικά, το ίδιο κοινή όσο και το Μαυρονέρι στα ελληνικά. Ένα σωρό τέτοια μαύρα νερά υπάρχουν από την Κεντρική Ασία ώς τα Βαλκάνια. Η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια δίνει τρεις ποταμούς στα Βαλκάνια με αυτό το όνομα: Στρυμόνα, Νέστο και Αλιάκμονα, και απ’ ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, μάλλον για τον *Νέστο* ισχύει περισσότερο η ονομασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2016)

Καρά γκιόζ ντουλάπ...


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καρά γκιόζ ντουλάπ...



Συμπλήρωση: Καραγκιόζ μπερντέ στο μπανιστήρ ντουλάπ... 

Παιχνίδι απογνώσεων. A game of groans.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2016)

Earion said:


> Η σημερινή γκάφα : _Ποιον ποταμό της Βόρειας Ελλάδας ονόμαζαν οι Τούρκοι Καρά Σου_; Επιλογή απαντήσεων: Α. Στρυμόνα, Β. Έβρο, Γ. Νέστο, Δ. Αξιό. Η σωστή —κατ’ αυτούς— απάντηση: Α. Στρυμόνα.



Με μοναδική πηγή τον Πάπυρο, ακόμα κι αν έκαναν αντίστροφο έλεγχο, δεν θα έβρισκαν το Καρά Σού στον Νέστο. Θα έπρεπε να το αναζητήσουν σε άλλες εγκυκλοπαίδειες, π.χ. τη Μεγάλη του Δρανδάκη.


----------



## lio (Jan 30, 2016)

Ξέρετε μήπως που μπορώ να βρω τα επεισόδια?


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2016)

lio said:


> Ξέρετε μήπως που μπορώ να βρω τα επεισόδια?



Όλα τα επεισόδια, όχι. Δεν τα αρχειοθετούν στον Σκάι. Αλλά κάποια θα τα βρεις ανεβασμένα στο YouTube, π.χ. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLL97Qh0Fai8LIHF0z2r3XOgMBt2sBfVjM


----------



## lio (Jan 31, 2016)

nickel said:


> Όλα τα επεισόδια, όχι. Δεν τα αρχειοθετούν στον Σκάι. Αλλά κάποια θα τα βρεις ανεβασμένα στο YouTube, π.χ. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLL97Qh0Fai8LIHF0z2r3XOgMBt2sBfVjM



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κρίμα που δεν τα αρχειοθετούν στον ΣΚΑΙ. Με ενδιαφέρουν τα επεισόδια του 2016 καθώς συμμετείχα σε ένα από αυτά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2016)

lio said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κρίμα που δεν τα αρχειοθετούν στον ΣΚΑΙ. Με ενδιαφέρουν τα επεισόδια του 2016 καθώς συμμετείχα σε ένα από αυτά.



Μπορείς να το ζητήσεις από τον σταθμό, αν και αμφιβάλλω αν θα σ' το δώσουν. Κάποτε είχα ζητήσει κάτι από την ΕΡΤ και παρότι τούς είπα ότι ήταν για προσωπική μου, ιδιωτική χρήση, μού ζήτησαν ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό (μιλάμε για πρόγραμμα παμπάλαιο που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ ξανά να το προβάλουν).


----------



## lio (Jan 31, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορείς να το ζητήσεις από τον σταθμό, αν και αμφιβάλλω αν θα σ' το δώσουν. Κάποτε είχα ζητήσει κάτι από την ΕΡΤ και παρότι τούς είπα ότι ήταν για προσωπική μου, ιδιωτική χρήση, μού ζήτησαν ένα εξωφρενικό ποσό (μιλάμε για πρόγραμμα παμπάλαιο που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ ξανά να το προβάλουν).



Αυτοί χάνουν. Αν μετά από αίτημα των πελατών τους (που αυτό είμαστε στο κάτω κάτω) χρέωναν ένα λογικό ποσό της τάξεως των 10-20 ευρώ για μια εκπομπή που προορίζεται για αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση, θα είχαν ένα παραπάνω εισόδημα. Πφφφ....


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2016)

Κλαίω! Δεν φτάνει που το προφέρουμε λάθος, τώρα το γράφουμε και σύμφωνα με τη λανθασμένη προφορά!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joule
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τζάουλ_(μονάδα_μέτρησης)


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

...
*joule: Τζάουλ ή Τζουλ;*



SBE said:


> Συζητούσα με έναν ηλικιωμένο Άγγλο καθηγητή φυσικής ο οποίος μου είπε ότι θυμάται το ζυθοποιείο της οικογένειας Τζάουλ στο Μάντσεστερ (αναβίωσε η φίρμα πρόσφατα), κι ότι μάλιστα υπήρχε και ένα δίστιχο που περιέγραφε την επίδραση της μπύρας του στην πέψη (για τους έχοντες διαφορά φάσης, ομοιοκαταληκτούσε το όνομα της μπύρας με το bowel).
> Επομένως μου είπε ότι ο ίδιος διδάσκει το εξής: παρόλο που έχει επικρατήσει η προφορά Τζουλ, η οικογένεια του φυσικού πρόφερε το όνομά της Τζάουλ και η προφορά αυτή παραμένει στην περιοχή του Λανκασάιρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι είναι γερμανική μονάδα μέτρησης (*jaul*en = ουρλιάζω)...


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

Αν έχουμε ξεχάσει να αναφέρουμε ότι έχει αποτελέσει την έμπνευση διαφημίσεων η τακτική χρονοτριβής που υιοθετείται από το παιχνίδι (αυτή που μπορεί να αναγκάσει θεατές να καταστρέψουν τηλεοράσεις), ας διορθώσω την παράλειψη:


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2016)

Ποια λέτε ότι είναι η απάντηση στην ερώτηση για τον συγκριτικό βαθμό τού *ξύλινος*; 




Spoiler



Στο παιχνίδι είπαν ότι δεν έχει παραθετικά το επίθετο. Προφανώς δεν έχουν ακούσει για την «ξύλινη γλώσσα».
«Η αντιμνημονιακή αργκό τείνει να γίνει πιο ξύλινη κι από τη φρασεολογία του αντίπαλου στρατοπέδου περί success story.»
http://www.kathimerini.gr/61699/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/antimnhmoniakh-argko


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2016)

Όμως αυτή η χρήση είναι καθαρά μεταφορική. Θεωρώ την ερώτηση ηλίθια, βέβαια, αλλά πρακτικά δεν υπάρχει παραθετικό του ξύλινος. Το επίθετο ξύλινος δηλώνει μια οριστική έννοια· κάτι είναι ξύλινο ή όχι. Αλλιώς μπορείς να βρεις παραθετικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο για κάθε λέξη του λεξιλογίου. Π.χ. η Ίον κάποτε είχε μια διαφήμιση που έλεγε "πιο σοκολάτα γάλακτος δεν γίνεται".

Για να είμαι ακριβέστερος, το ότι το "ξύλινος" δεν έχει παραθετικά είναι ξεσηκωμένο κατευθείαν από το βιβλίο της γλώσσας της β΄ γυμνασίου:

_Δε σχηματίζουν παραθετικά τα επίθετα που σημαίνουν: ύλη (*ξύλινος*), καταγωγή ή συγγένεια (πατρικός), τόπο (ορεινός), χρόνο (καθημερινός), κατάσταση που δεν αλλάζει (αντρικός), κάποια σύνθετα με πρώτο συνθετικό α- (άγνωστος).


_​Πιο πολύ αμφισβητώ το ότι ο _αντρικός _δεν έχει παραθετικό το "πιο αντρικός", μιας και το "αντρικός" δεν είναι αντικειμενικός χαρακτηρισμός. Λέμε: αντρικά ρούχα, αντρικά αρώματα, αντρικά χρώματα, αντρικά χαρακτηριστικά ή αντρική φωνή, τίποτα από τα οποία δεν είναι αντικειμενικό. Το να πεις "ο Χ έχει πιο αντρικά χαρακτηριστικά από τον Υ" είναι απολύτως φυσικό και κατανοητό, όσο και υποκειμενικό. Η μόνη περίπτωση που το επίθετο αυτό λειτουργεί οριστικά είναι όταν αναφερόμαστε συγκεκριμένα στο σώμα ενός άντρα, δηλαδή σε καθαρά βιολογική χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2016)

Ο σχολικός κανόνας συνδέει τις σημασίες με το ότι είναι λογικά αδύνατο να είναι κάτι πιο ξύλινο από κάτι άλλο. Θα μπορούσε ίσως να διαλέξει καλύτερα παραδείγματα (άκου εκεί το _ορεινός_ δεν έχει παραθετικά!). Και θα έπρεπε να δώσει και την πληροφορία ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να δούμε τα επίθετα να έχουν παραθετικά σε άλλες σημασίες τους:

στο παραλήρημα της πιο ξύλινης από όλες τις ξύλινες γλώσσες
Και αυτό τον έκανε πιο συγκαταβατικό, πιο διαλλακτικό και πιο πατρικό
στις πιο ορεινές περιοχές της βόρειας Ελλάδας / Χιόνια θα πέσουν στα ορεινότερα τμήματα της Κεντρικής και Βόρειας Ελλάδας
Στιλάτη ακόμη και στις πιο καθημερινές στιγμές
αλλά υπάρχουν και αθλήτριες σε πιο αντρικά αθλήματα
Η πιο άγνωστη λέξη στην Ελλάδα

Η ερώτηση στο Hot Seat δεν έκανε καμιά αναφορά σε σημασία, οπότε η απάντηση αφορά τη μορφή. Το να πεις κανείς απλά «το _ξύλινο_ δεν έχει παραθετικά» ή «το _ορεινός_ δεν έχει παραθετικά» είναι λάθος. Γιατί θα σου φέρει ο μαθητής τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα και θα σε κολλήσει άγρια στον τοίχο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2016)

Γι' αυτό είπα ότι η ερώτηση είναι ηλίθια, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου μπορείς να σχηματίσεις παραθετικά με τα πάντα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν λέξεις που δεν έχουν από την φύση τους παραθετικά, όσο οριστικές σημασίες κι αν έχουν οι λέξεις στην κυριολεκτική τους μορφή (π.χ. ανθρώπινος, ανύπαρκτος, τελευταίος, πρώτος, κτλ). Μπορεί να μην έχουν φυσικούς υπερθετικούς βαθμούς, αν και κανείς δεν μας εμποδίζει να φτιάξουμε.

Το point μου ήταν ότι το φταίξιμο δεν μπορεί να είναι 100% δικό τους, όταν το ίδιο το σχολικό εγχειρίδιο παραδίδει τέτοια πληροφορία. Αλλά μετά θα μπούμε σε συζήτηση για την ποιότητα των σχολικών εγχειριδίων κι αυτή η συζήτηση ανήκει αλλού (και θέλει χρόνο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2016)

(χωρίς να ανοίξω το σχολικό βιβλίο): άπειρος, αθάνατος, αιώνιος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2016)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς "άπειρος" με την έννοια του μη πεπερασμένου, γιατί με την έννοια του μη πεπειραμένου έχει παραθετικά. Το "πιο αθάνατος" υπάρχουν ακόμη και λογοτεχνικά κείμενα που το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει (ο Καζαντζάκης είχε πει για τον Σαίξπηρ: _"στα βάθη της εκκλησιάς αναπαύεται κι ο πιο αθάνατος θνητός που πλάστηκε από εγγλέζικο χώμα"_). Γενικά, μπορείς πάντα να βγάλεις παραθετικά ακόμα κι απ' αυτές τις λέξεις, χρησιμοποιώντας τα σε υπερεμφατικά* ή υπερβατικά σχήματα. Εκεί είναι που πρέπει να ορίσεις ότι σε αυστηρά κυριολεκτική χρήση υπάρχουν επίθετα χωρίς παραθετικά.

* φέρ' ειπείν, "_πιο νεκρός κι απ' τους νεκρούς, πιο ανύπαρκτος κι απ' το μηδέν, πιο αλάθητος κι από τον Πάπα"_.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2016)

Όπως είπε ο ευρυμαθέστατος Ζουγανέλης, υπάρχει μια θαυμάσια ελληνική παροιμία: "Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε και στα βουνά περπάτα". Όχι, δεν το έλεγε αστεία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

...
Αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε και στην κορφή κανέλα ζουγανέλα.

Κράτα με να σε κρατώ, κι από την πόλη έρχομαι. 

Βουνό με βουνό δεν πάει στον Μωάμεθ.

Να με κάψεις, Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω πίσσα και πούπουλα.

Το καλό το παλικάρι, κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα.

Όποιος τη νύχτα περπατεί... πάστες και γλυκά πατεί. Όποιος τη νύχτα προπατεί ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι.

Στου κουφού την αρχοντιά, η καθαριότητα είναι μισή πόρτα.

Και όχι, φατσούλες δε βάζω. Άμα θέτε φατσούλες, να πάτε στο Φέισμπουκ, που πληθύνανε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Το μάτι μου πήρε ένα πιο ωραίο που έγινε στην τελευταία ερώτηση:

Τι πρέπει να επισκεφτεί κάποιος, για να δει το αστέρι της Αφρικής;
A: To Βασιλικό Αστεροσκοπείο του Γκρήνουιτς
Β: Το Βρετανικό Μουσείο
Γ: Τα ανάκτορα του Λονδίνου
Δ: Την Εθνική Πινακοθήκη του Λονδίνου







Πρώτα, τα πταίσματα: το «Αστέρι της Αφρικής» και, για την ακρίβεια, το «Μεγάλο Αστέρι της Αφρικής» — όχι πεζό, είναι όνομα διαμαντιού, δεν είναι αστέρι. Γκρίνουιτς. Συνήθως «τα Ανάκτορα του Μπάκιγχαμ (στο Λονδίνο)».

Αν όμως πας στο Μπάκιγχαμ και τους χτυπήσεις την πόρτα για να δεις το διαμάντι, θα σου εξηγήσουν κάτι που ξέρει κάθε τουρίστας: τα κοσμήματα του Θρόνου τα φυλάνε στον Πύργο του Λονδίνου. Μόνο εκεί θα δείτε το περίφημο Κούλιναν, που προφέρεται Κάλιναν.

http://www.hrp.org.uk/tower-of-lond...s/visiting-the-crown-jewels/the-crown-jewels/


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...
> Αν όμως πας στο Μπάκιγχαμ και τους χτυπήσεις την πόρτα για να δεις το διαμάντι, θα σου εξηγήσουν κάτι που ξέρει κάθε τουρίστας: τα κοσμήματα του Θρόνου τα φυλάνε στον Πύργο του Λονδίνου. Μόνο εκεί θα δείτε το περίφημο Κούλιναν, που προφέρεται Κάλιναν.
> 
> http://www.hrp.org.uk/tower-of-lond...s/visiting-the-crown-jewels/the-crown-jewels/...











nickel said:


> ... τα κοσμήματα του Θρόνου τα φυλάνε στον Πύργο του Λονδίνου...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2016)

Παρακαλώ, τοποθετηθείτε γι' αυτό που είπε ο Ζουγανέλης. Ερώτηση:

Ποιο είναι το μόνο σατιρικό έργο από την αρχαιότητα που σώζεται ολόκληρο:
1) Πλούτος
2) Ιχνευτές
3) Νεκρικοί Διάλογοι
4) Κύκλωψ

Ο παίκτης λέει "Πλούτος" και κλειδώνει. Ο Ζουγανέλης αρχίζει να λέει ότι η λέξη "σατιρικό" με γιώτα διαφέρει σαφώς από το "σατυρικό" με ύψιλον, άρα πιθανόν να είναι λάθος η απάντηση του παίκτη. Ο παίκτης αρχίζει να στενοχωριέται και λέει ότι πλανήθηκε και δεν πρόσεξε την ορθογραφία. Τελικά η απάντηση είναι ο Κύκλωψ.

Ποια ορθογραφία; Είδατε την εικόνα; Έχω στραβομάρα; Εγώ σατιρικό είδα στην οθόνη, όχι σατυρικό. Βοηθήστε, με παρακαλώ, όσοι έχετε εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2016)

Ποιο είναι το μόνο σατιρικό έργο από το κλασικό αρχαιοελληνικό θέατρο, που σώζεται ακέραιο;
A: Ο «Πλούτος» του Αριστοφάνη
Β: Οι «Ιχνευταί» του Σοφοκλή
Γ: Οι «Νεκρικοί Διάλογοι» του Λουκιανού
Δ: Ο «Κύκλωψ» του Ευριπίδη







Ορίστε η εικόνα. Το έργο, πάντως, είναι *σατυρικό*:

«Ο δε χορός, που τον απαρτίζουν Σάτυροι με τον Σειληνό ως χορηγό και που παρουσιάζονται ως ναυαγήσαντες σ΄ αυτό το νησί των Κυκλώπων, κατέστησε το δράμα γνήσιο σατυρικό.»
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κύκλωψ_(σατυρικό_δράμα)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclops_(play)
http://www.culturenow.gr/21080/kykl...o-theatro-se-skhnothesia-vasilh-papavasileioy


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2016)

Προτείνω στον παίκτη να κάνει μήνυση στην παραγωγή και να διεκδικήσει αποζημίωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2016)

Δεν είχα στραβομάρα τελικά, εξάλλου έβλεπα την εικόνα σε 27 ίντσες του υπολογιστή μου, σε απόσταση 30 εκατοστά από τα μάτια μου. Είδα "σατιρικό", άκουγα συζήτηση για "σατυρικό". 

Ντροπή για την προχειρότητά τους. Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ντροπή αφού το επεισόδιο είναι μαγνητοσκοπημένο και θα μπορούσαν να μην το προβάλουν, να βρουν τρόπο να επαναλάβουν τη μαγνητοσκόπηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2016)

Η ερώτηση (η προτελευταία του παιχνιδιού) ήταν εύκολη και ο παίκτης καλός. 

Ένα είδος προγονικού ίππου ονομαζόταν Ηώιππος, που σημαίνει... 
Α. Πρώιμο άλογο Β. Ατίθασο άλογο Γ. Άλογο της αυγής Δ. Άλογο του ανέμου.

Η απάντηση ήταν ολοφάνερη, αλλά ο παίκτης αποφάσισε να την κάνει δύσκολη. «Η ηώς είναι η αυγή, αλλά το άλογο δεν ήταν άλογο της αυγής, αλλά ένα από τα πρώτα άλογα, οπότε Α». Κάπως έτσι απάντησε και σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν ανίκανος να συλλάβει την απλοϊκή σκέψη των συντακτών των ερωτήσεων του Hot Seat. Οι οποίοι, βέβαια, ήθελαν την απάντηση Γ. Ναι, σωστό είναι το Γ, αλλά το Α είναι φάουλ, φαουλάρα! Με σύγχισαν πάλι.


Βικιπαίδεια:
Η λέξη "Ηώιππος" σημαίνει "το πρώτο άλογο".
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ηώιππος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2016)

Εμένα μου άρεσαν οι πηγές στο άρθρο της ελληνικής βικιπαίδειας...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 26, 2016)

Τρελό φάουλ να βρίσκονται στις επιλογές και η κατά λέξη μετάφραση και η σημασιολογική απάντηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2016)

Ακριβώς. Βάζεις π.χ. τελευταία ερώτηση: «Τι σημαίνει “έχασα τον μπούσουλα”; Α. Έχασα την πυξίδα. Β. Αποπροσανατολίστηκα.» Αν απαντήσει Α, του λες ότι η σωστή απάντηση είναι Β, και αντίστροφα.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2016)

Να τι παθαίνεις άμα διαβάζεις πολλά λαθολόγια. Κάνεις τις υπερβολές τους ερωτήσεις στο Hot Seat. Και θα 'ρθει μετά κανένας επιμελητής να μου διορθώσει το «Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους...». Και δεν φτάνει που θα μου αναφέρει για τεκμηρίωση τον Μπαμπινιώτη, θα μου αναφέρει και το Hot Seat.


----------



## Irini (May 17, 2016)

Άντε, να πάνε τώρα να διορθώσουν και τους αρχαίους Έλληνες συγγραφείς. Οι άνθρωποι ήταν εντελώς αγράμματοι και η έλξη του αναφορικού δίνει και παίρνει στα πονήματά τους.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2016)

Τόσα παιχνίδια έχουμε δει στην τηλεόραση, όλων των ειδών. Πρώτη φορά βλέπουμε τέτοιους κραυγαλέους ερασιτεχνισμούς, τους οποίους είναι προφανώς υποχρεωμένοι οι παίκτες να αποδέχονται, και να παραδέχονται ότι έχασαν.


----------

